# House wiring codes



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

what's a plug?

~CS~


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What's a hot neutral?

And why would I need a 35-lb. rated fan box for a wall sconce?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

EdTma said:


> All houses should be required to separated plug and light circuits.
> 
> All plugs should have to be made up with one wire connecting the hot neutral to the plug so as not to place the plug bussing in series with the circuit.
> 
> ...


I am all for it if you are willing to pay for it. 

On the other hand if you expect all customers to pay for these things for no other reason than that is what you like I would say no way. 

None of the items on the list are legitimate safety items.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

480sparky said:


> What's a hot neutral?


i think i married one once....

~CS~


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

EdTma said:


> All plugs should have to be made up with one wire connecting the hot neutral to the plug so as not to place the plug bussing in series with the circuit.



Neutrals are already required to be pigtailed


----------



## Roger. (Dec 18, 2011)

All fires should be blamed on electrical wiiring regardless of the real reason.

Roger


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Roger. said:


> All fires should be blamed on electrical wiiring regardless of the real reason.
> 
> Roger


Uh, that one's been in force for the past, oh, say, _100 years_.


----------



## Roger. (Dec 18, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Uh, that one's been in force for the past, oh, say, _100 years_.


Uh, I know but, I didn't want it to get left out of any future nonsense. 

Roger


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

The colorado forest fires I hear was caused by back wiring.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

All plugs should be ground down


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

All rooms should have 2-way switches.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

All your base are belong to us!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

EdTma said:


> All houses should be required to separated plug and light circuits.
> 
> All plugs should have to be made up with one wire connecting the hot neutral to the plug so as not to place the plug bussing in series with the circuit.
> 
> ...


You sir, are a grade A troll.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

darren79 said:


> Neutrals are already required to be pigtailed


Care to quote the rule?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

farlsincharge said:


> Care to quote the rule?


He's not quoting any codes, just personal preferences on his part.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

EdTma said:


> All houses should be required to separated plug and light circuits.
> 
> All plugs should have to be made up with one wire connecting the hot neutral to the plug so as not to place the plug bussing in series with the circuit.
> 
> ...


1) why would you separate receptacles and lighting? (in a resi setting). What would be the point?
2)I'll give you the 20 amp minimum cause I'm a believer.. But a lot of times it just doesn't make sense and I don't feel it should be mandatory. 
3)closet light... 35lbs...... REALLY!!.. Fan rated attic light. 35 lb vanity lights are out there I guess


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

rnr electric said:


> 1) why would you separate receptacles and lighting? (in a resi setting). What would be the point?


A guy is shaving, drops his electric shaver into the sink and trips the GFI, plunging him into darkness.

Op, you mean run 12awg instead of 14awg? Uses a lot of resources unnecessarily.

As for lighting boxes in main rooms, why not. I agree with that one. Not hallways, not kitchens, but bedrooms, living rooms, rooms like that. Mind you, some of the fancier resi guys maybe do that already. For instance, if they want the box in the exact center, they usually have to.

Dunno.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

farlsincharge said:


> Care to quote the rule?


I looked for it but I'll be damned if I can find it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

kaboler said:


> A guy is shaving, drops his electric shaver into the sink and trips the GFI, plunging him into darkness.
> 
> .


And then what?

Does the bogeyman come out and kill the man?

Does your area require battery emergency lights in bathrooms in case the utility goes out?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

darren79 said:


> Neutrals are already required to be pigtailed





farlsincharge said:


> Care to quote the rule?





buddhakii said:


> I looked for it but I'll be damned if I can find it.


It's in the NEC, but just for neutrals of multiwire branch circuits.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

sometimes I get the urge to stab my eyes out. then i remember, its just ET trolling nonsense.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> You sir, are a grade A troll.


Come on Pete, with a first post like that I am sure he is not a troll. 













:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

EdTma said:


> All houses should be required to separated plug and light circuits.


 i prefer to do it that way, but as a set in stone rule? Get real



EdTma said:


> All plugs should have to be made up with one wire connecting the hot neutral to the plug so as not to place the plug bussing in series with the circuit.


I usually pigtail everything but the buss on receptacles is rated for more than 20 amps. Id like to see stab in the backs outlawed first



EdTma said:


> All plug circuits should be a minimum of 20 amps, and no more than 10 plugs on the circuit.


Again, i prefer to put my receptacle circuits on 20a circuits, but there are exceptions for me. As a set in stone rule, it would be dumb. 10 receptacles on a circuit? I prefer to put way too many receptacles in so that no matter how the furniture is placed, there is always receptacles in convenient spots. I shouldn't have to take extra circuits, since the load isn't changing.



EdTma said:


> All light boxes for surface mount light fixture should have to be fan rated and braced to be able to hang at least 35 lbs.


 Makes sense for the center of a room or whatever, where a fan might actually go. But you think i need a fan box in my laundry room, or in the bathroom?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm going to have to start coming home for lunch more often so I can join the troll battles in real time. I coulda had me some fun with this one............


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

EdTma said:


> ...
> All light boxes for surface mount light fixture should have to be fan rated and braced to be able to hang at least 35 lbs.


Why would you want to decrease the current standard? All ceiling outlet boxes are rated for 50 pounds. 314.27(A)(2)


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

So you shave and have a sink in your bedroom? Bathrooms light are always on their own breaker.

If you only put ten rec per circuit then you must put a seventy circuit panel. 

I don't even want to think about how much you pay for arch fault breakers. Good luck on being the highest bidder


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

looks like a one poster troll to me. Cletis strikes again.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

rnr electric said:


> 1) why would you separate receptacles and lighting? (in a resi setting). What would be the point?



Plug something in at night, it trips the OCD... and the lights stay on. Obviously not a requirement, but I've wired several houses this way due to owner's specs.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Plug something in at night, it trips the OCD... and the lights stay on. Obviously not a requirement, but I've wired several houses this way due to owner's specs.


Sure throws my wife off though. I was having problems with nuisance tripping with my arc faults. Wife would say "the tv isn't working in our bedroom. I know the breaker isn't tripped because the lights are on" or "the lights aren't working, I know its not the breaker because the tv is on"


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

BBQ said:


> It's in the NEC, but just for neutrals of multiwire branch circuits.


It's my understanding that a neutral is part of a mwbc and a grounded conductor is one hot. So do you know the article. I know it's in there but I cannot find it. Been a long time since I've even ran a mwbc so I don't think about it too much anymore.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

buddhakii said:


> It's my understanding...a grounded conductor is one hot..


Is it really?

Pete


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

buddhakii said:


> It's my understanding that a neutral is part of a mwbc and a grounded conductor is one hot. So do you know the article. I know it's in there but I cannot find it. Been a long time since I've even ran a mwbc so I don't think about it too much anymore.



If you've got a grounded conductor that's "hot", you've got some big problems. :whistling2:


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

Nevermind. Guess I don't need the article since i don't run mwbc's anyways. Thanks for the smart a$$ comments though cause that is what I really needed.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

buddhakii said:


> Nevermind. Guess I don't need the article since i don't run mwbc's anyways. Thanks for the smart a$$ comments though cause that is what I really needed.


You're welcome.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

buddhakii said:


> Nevermind. Guess I don't need the article since i don't run mwbc's anyways. Thanks for the smart a$$ comments though cause that is what I really needed.


To ease your pain I'll direct you to 300.13(B).


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> i think i married one once....
> 
> ~CS~


Now that, right there is funny!!:laughing:


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Plug something in at night, it trips the OCD... and the lights stay on. Obviously not a requirement, but I've wired several houses this way due to owner's specs.


Similarly, if I have 2 panels in a home I usually put 1 on 1st and other on 2nd or 3rd. I will put foyer or entry lighting and panel area lighting on third floor panel. and panel area lighting for third floor on 1st floor panel.sounds stupid but my reasoning is if I lose a main breaker for one panel, the lighting for that area is fed from another panel and I'm not working in the dark.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

farlsincharge said:


> Care to quote the rule?


4-026(d)
In such a manner that any neutral conductor may be disconnected without disconnecting any other neutral conductor.



BBQ said:


> It's in the NEC, but just for neutrals of multiwire branch circuits.


Yes that is correct, the white wire in a two wire circuit is not techincally a neutral.

Now that I look a little further maybe my thinking is wrong.

I thought the definition of a neutral was a wire that carried the unbalanced load and the indentified(common) wire carried the same load as the hot.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

darren79 said:


> 4-026(d)
> In such a manner that any neutral conductor may be disconnected without disconnecting any other neutral conductor.
> 
> 
> ...


In a MW/BC it is a neutral.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

thoenew said:


> In a MW/BC it is a neutral.


Yes because it carries the unbalanced load, that was always my understanding.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

.........Welcome back Cletis..........:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

